# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عتاب

## بوكوثر

غبت ورجعت وخا طري فيه مافيه
                   محد سئل عني ولا احد دعالي
ما كني الا ظل ريش اوخوافيه
                  تدنيني الصدفه واعود ليا لي
والله غلاكم يحلف القلب باليه
                   والعين ترقب حالكم يالغوالي
شهرين خلتني اردد طواريه
                   مثل الضما والماي عذب وزلالي
احبكم حب على الروح تاليه
                  مثل القران يزيل ضري وهبالي
كني رضيع صدر أمه يلهيه
                    او معتكف في مسجده ما يبالي
واللي على روحي ليامر ابديه
                     ما قال وش عاد الخبر ما سعالي
عشرين يوم ابغربتي بس أحاتيه
                     والليل من طوله يلم الليالي
 مسجون يا حد الهوس وين انا فيه 
                     يالعنبو درب الخطر كيف ذالي
شيعي عسى رب التهم ما يناويه
                     احب اهل البيت اول وتالي
قلت الشعر فيهم عزيز وعليه
               واصبح جزاي احبوس بكّاها حالي
يا صاحبي ليت الهوى فيك طاريه 
                 ما ينقطع حتى سنين انحلالي
خا دمكم بوكوثر

----------


## سيناريو

[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/33.gif[/IMG] 


 
__


_أهلاً فيك شاعرنا بو كوثر_ 
_غيابك ترك فجوه كبيره_ 

_عودتك غاليه علينا_





_
__
__اشتقنا لقلمك الناطق بأحلى الكلمات_

**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

[IMG]http://narnora.***********/noor.gif[/IMG]

----------


## كميل الفضلي

[IMG]http://img229.**************/img229/30/1135749041welcome745hr.gif[/IMG] 



 


*مرحبا بك اخي العزيز والحمد لله على السلامة* 
*اسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد*
*وعساك طيب*
*تحياتي لك* 
*ومنياتي* 
*وشكرا*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

أهلاً بك نجمةً 
تزين سماء الناصرة الثقافية
نرقبُ إشراقاتك تضيء مساحاتنا 
وحياك الله


الأمل البعيد

----------


## فرح

[IMG]http://wogod.***********/AhL66AaN.gif[/IMG]

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

**

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الله صل على محمد وال محمد*




*مرحبا بك أخي الكريم :*
*صــح لسانك أخ بو كوثر*
*والحمدلله على سلامتك..*
*أنرت المنتدى بعودتــك ..*





*أسعدنا تواجدك بيننا أخي*
*وبأنتظار مشاركاتك وتفاعلك فمرحباً*
*بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك* 
*ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح والتميز .*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك اختي الفاضلة:-



..*.. *عتــــاب* ..*..



بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...

وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...

وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...

وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...

أهلاً وسهلاً بك...



:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.:





بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ...

بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ...

وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع القلم الرائع ...

مع تمنياتي لكما بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ...







أختكم


»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اصدقائي اخواني  اعزائي الجانب الكبير في فضاآتي 
     سيناريوووووا
 شذى الزهراء
 كميل الفضلي
                    الامل البعيد
                    فررررررح
 سحر القوافي
                  أميرة بأحسا سي
  كلما فض مسمعي صوت حي
                         خلتكم فيه والتجلي صعودا
فألبي في داركم ثم اسعي
                       وعيوني فيكم ركوعا سجودا
 عاجز عن شكركم لقد طوقتموني طوقا لا ينحل

    خا دمكم  
     بو كوثر

----------


## Sweet Magic

:walla: قصرنه

----------


## واحد فاضي



----------


## عفاف الهدى

[IMG]http://raw3aabdallah.***********/welcome%203.gif[/IMG]

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*

لا ضاق صدرك في زمانك وتاهة خطاك
ترى المنتدى بلادك وانت حضرة سموه
اشرقت وانورت واستهلت و امطرت
يفتح منتدانا ابوابه لك بكل ترحيب
أهلا بمن أتانا بتحية وسلام .. يريداً لترحيب بأحلى الكلام 
إلى كوكبة أعضاءنا الكرام ..
أهلا بك أخي والمنتدى وأهله تشرفوا بوجودك بينهم.فأهلا 
بك يا من تجمل القصر بمقدمه..و انتشرت رائحة العود في 
أرجائه ..*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

[IMG]http://aseeera.***********/50.gif[/IMG]

أهلا بعودتك أخي الكريم لك الحق في العتب ومنك السموحه على التقصير  .

----------


## بوكوثر

> قصرنه



صرت استحي آطالع اعيون لاحباب
                منكم سموحه يا هل الطيب راجيه
قال الامل فيكم أجي حامل اعتاب
                واصبحت انا المحقوق وجهي اداريه

س   ل  م     ت     م
 خا دمكم  بو كوثر

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته
              احبابي ومن اقضي معهم جل وقتي
                        ****
                        ****
                        ****
                    واحد فاضي
                   عفاف الهدى
                   الفراشة الجميله 
                      الحا ئرة
                  ملكة سبأ
  لقد او ليتموني  احسا نا لا تحمله منكباي
  فأنا ممتن لكم  ولاكن اخوتي ارجو ان لا تزعلو مني   لأني قسيت بعض الشيء

  لو كان الشكر يوفي اشعل منه اضلوعي
                  ووافيكم نهر احسان واكتب للهوى
                      طوعي
   خا دمكم بو كثر

----------


## نور قلبي



----------


## عاشق الحرية



----------

